# Grammostola Pulchra



## lorteti hr

hi guys...







this is my first tarantula..I got her one week ago and I have to tell you guys she is a real digger...
sorry about pictures,I did not want to scare her...
better pictures will come soon....


----------



## Restricted-

I don't know anything about spiders but looks cool!


----------



## lorteti hr

Restricted- said:


> I don't know anything about spiders but looks cool!


thanks mate....


----------



## His Majesty

congrats on the new tarantula


----------



## bob351

cool looking guy.. I wouldn't think he would be able to burrow I always thought they stole other animals burrows... cant imagine how a spider could burrow.

Want to get one of these bad boys but im in uni and cant have pets(have my snakes in my rack though with some doors on it, people think its a bookshelf with a lock







)...


----------



## BRUNER247

Might look into adding some vents to that cage. Can't wait to see some pics of him.


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks guys...







here is a new picture from 5mins ago..

now I m looking for some real burrowers(h.lividum or e.murinus)


----------



## Mettle

I had one of those at one point. Got it when it was right tiny in a little pill bottle at a show for free when I bought a pink toe (that got killed by a spunky cricket). Grew it to about the size of a quarter and then gave it away. Spiders just weren't for me.

And they most definitely burrow. I never saw the thing unless I went poking about under its favourite log.


----------



## lorteti hr

yeah I like that kind of tarantulas..ambush predators...








but its really hard to find them...


----------



## lorteti hr

few new pictures from today...


----------



## lorteti hr




----------



## Piranha Guru

It won't burrow as much as it gets older as long as it has a hide (mine liked to dig at that size). I got my male and female pulchra at about that size a couple of years ago and you won't be disappointed as they mature! Both are easy eaters and don't seem to be skittish at all. Male likes to threat display, but the female usually ignores me unless I have food. They tend to like it on the dry side too. I would let the enclosure dry out and only keep the water dish filled. Don't freak out the first time you see it molt. If it is on its back, just let it be! Good luck!


----------



## lorteti hr

she molted 3 times and they grow really slow..now she made a wall on the enterance of that cave..and she does that every time when she is ready to molt..its like she want to say do not disturb please...








at that time I don t see her for 3-4 weeks..


----------



## memento

Sweet, a female I think ?
Ventilation is enough in the tank....

Be carefull with sliding doors though, especially if you go for burrowers like Hysterocrates.

Mine proved to be able to open a door like that with her fangs...


----------



## lorteti hr

I got my burrowers in a plastic conteiner with lid on the top..
got the new one few day ago....m.balfouri..little devil...fast mf..I think its faster then lividum...


----------

